# Sisters of Battle



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Just to give a headsup for fans of 40k. Next months White Dwarf will contain the printed Sisters of Battle Codex. So I see they have gone and got rid of the Witch Hunters and remade them Sisters of Battle.

I wonder if they'll get some new models or they bring back plastic models.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

mentioned already in sob rumour thread


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Its not getting rid of Witch Hunters but returning the codex to being Sisters of battle.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

New plastic models. They're not gonna sell metal anymore, and it'd be stupid to put all those metal models in resin.
The most common rumor I've heard is that a 5 woman squad box is gonna come out. The box will contain bits to make either seraphims, celestians or basic sisters.
I pray that this is not the case. If you look at some of the other 5-man box sets (BA Death Company, Grey Knights) they're $33 a box!! That means that it's gonna cost $66 for a 10-woman basic Sister Squad!!! :shok:
Even if they're "cheaper" like the Dark Eldar Scourges and Hellions, that will still be $50 for a squad of ten basic Sisters!!
I would be willing to pay the same price as a box of IG $29 like the IG, DE, Orks, Chaos Daemons. Hell, even $35 or $37.25, but GW is out off their f'ing greedy minds if they think we're gonna pay $50-66 for a 10-sister squad.
I hope to God they don't screw us over!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

There is no way they are bringing out new plastics to go with a WD release. 

They will simply release the current models in finecast as a stop gap measure until the codex is offically released.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Actually, I'd put money on not even that happening. If anything moves to Finecast, it'll be Celestine or the Canoness. Who NEEDS Troops, anyway...


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Shandathe said:


> Actually, I'd put money on not even that happening. If anything moves to Finecast, it'll be Celestine or the Canoness. Who NEEDS Troops, anyway...


I think they will released them all in finecast. It wouldnt make sense to have them taking up 2 WD and not have the models available for sale.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> New plastic models. They're not gonna sell metal anymore, and it'd be stupid to put all those metal models in resin.
> The most common rumor I've heard is that a 5 woman squad box is gonna come out. The box will contain bits to make either seraphims, celestians or basic sisters.
> I pray that this is not the case. If you look at some of the other 5-man box sets (BA Death Company, Grey Knights) they're $33 a box!! That means that it's gonna cost $66 for a 10-woman basic Sister Squad!!! :shok:
> Even if they're "cheaper" like the Dark Eldar Scourges and Hellions, that will still be $50 for a squad of ten basic Sisters!!
> ...


Welcome to my world my friend.

Sounds good otherwise, I've only got 3 sisters!


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> Hell, even $35 or $37.25, but GW is out off their f'ing greedy minds if they think we're gonna pay $50-66 for a 10-sister squad.


We already are.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

rasolyo said:


> We already are.


Yes, all two of you.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

rasolyo said:


> We already are.


Pfft. We're actually paying MORE than that, adding special/heavy weapons to the mix.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yes, all two of you.


All three of us, you mean. :grin:

For what it's worth, I started Sisters just before the 10-woman box was canned. I practically started, and still am, buying my army at the now inflated price.

I'm not complaining about it, because apparently I'm still planning to buy 12 melta sisters, 33 bolter sisters, and 6 immolators.

The only thing deterring me from buying plastic Sisters is if:
a) GW manages to justify a HIGHER price than what I'm currently paying, or
b) plastic Sisters are crap.

And ebay just doesn't cut it for me. When postage makes the minis end up costing almost the same as new ones, I'd much rather buy direct.


----------

